# Small head measurements - worried!



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Hello
I had a 34 weekscan today to check on the placental location as it was thought to be low and into the os - the good news is its moved...the bad news is the baby has turned to breech but hopefully has time to turn!

Anyway, my worry is that both the head circumference and biparietal measurements are just above the 5th percentile. All other measurements are on the 50th percentile and the babies weight is estimated at 4.5lbs. So the baby seems to have normal growth and be in the right weight range for gestation but the head measurements seem to be on the small side.

Does this have any implications (like a small brain? or developmental issues?)

Any reassurance you can give would be great but if its not good news i would rather know...

Thank you for your help

Tinaxx


----------



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

HI
Sorry i forgot to mention that the head circumference at 16 week and 21 week scans was at the 50th percentile whereas the bipareital measurement has always been below average. at the 34 week scan I think the bipareital is as it has always been but the head circumference has dropped from 50th to just above 5th percentile.
Do you think this could just be an inaccurate measurement or could it mean the brain has stopped developing as normal?
I guess its impossible to know but just looking for some feedback!
Thank you
Tinaxx


----------

